# devfs_mk_dev could not append to parent for vcc/xx

## brujo66

Hello,

When i boot the system, i recieve some messages like this:

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/8

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a8

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/10

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a10

Some other messages that happens when launch KDE are:

devfsd[884]: error calling: "unlink" in GLOBAL

about 26 times

I thought that it was caused by udev, so i unninstalled the udev facility. But this messages dont stop to appairs on each boot.

Anyone could tell me what is it causing this messages?

How can I solve this problem?

must i reinstall devfsd?

Could i install (again) udev following the Gentoo Guide?

Thanks a lot & sorry about my english.

----------

## Tuvok

I get simimilar errors when I try to run a kernel that was generated with genkernel --udev ...

When booting the following appears on the boot screen:

* Mounting local filesystems ...

error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

[...]

* Setting user font ...

action compat: error unlinking "vcs4"  No such file or directory

action compat: error unlinking "vcsa4"  No such file or directory

[...]

This errors do not appear when I use kernel generated before using udev.

I read in forums that it has something to do with udev and devfs, see e.g.:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=252052

----------

## Tuvok

 *Tuvok wrote:*   

> I get simimilar errors when I try to run a kernel that was generated with genkernel --udev ...
> 
> When booting the following appears on the boot screen:
> 
> * Mounting local filesystems ...
> ...

 

EDIT:

Deleted: "This errors do not appear when I use kernel generated before using udev."

This doesn't hold anymore for some reason, strange.

----------

## ncb000gt

i do get these errs...and a few more when booting...i have udev and devfs...i'll try removing one from the boot options in the kernel and see if that helps

- nc

----------

## ]Trix[

Did you solve this problem. I have the same problem.

----------

## roka

Recompiling the kernel after disabling 

"automatically mount at boot"  and 

reinstalling udev-045 solved the problem in my case.

----------

